# When will vodafone credit be credited to phone?



## Happy Girl (5 Feb 2010)

My daughter got new phone from vodafone today. We have registered the phone and we topped up tonight by 20euro to get the 10euro free call credit. However it does not appear to have been credited to her account. I have trawled the vodafone website and cannot find any reference as to a date when it will be credited.


----------



## Rebel2008 (9 Feb 2010)

Hi Happy Girl,
The same thing happened me recently...I upgraded my Vodafone phone and when I topped up the registration credit never came on so I went on the help forum on the Vodafone website [broken link removed] and it seems to be happening to a lot of people. So I just clicked on one of the links about registration credit and just had to instant message one of the Vodafone team with my mobile number and the IMEI number of the phone and they sorted it out then. Hope this helps.
Rebel


----------



## Happy Girl (9 Feb 2010)

Rang Vodafone and they tell me the call credit will be credited to the account in 30days time.


----------

